# New-Antithyroid antibodies ?



## Charlie (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi. I just found this forum while I was trying to find more info about Hashimoto's. I am 33, have two kids, and since my daughter was born have had some hypo symptoms. Fatigue, decreased appetite, very low basal temp (I do temp charting), irregular cycles, frequent illness, and poor exercise tolerance with muscle aches. I have a VERY strong family history for hypothyroid, including my identical twin (just started meds a few months ago), both parents, and younger brother. So I had labwork done that showed a mildly elevated TSH. My OB didn't feel comfortable treating at that level, so they sent me to an endo. The endo did more labwork, TSH came back lower (3.4), free T4 (0.7), and antithyroid antibodies positive(6400). He told me I had Hashimoto's thyroiditis, but that since TSH and free T4 were "normal", that my symptoms are in no way being caused by it. He said at worse this is mild subclinical hypothyroidism and "there is something wrong with your immune system that is causing your body to attack your thyroid", and that I needed a full medical evaluation/physical to determine what that is. Oh yeah, I also have an enlarged thyroid-1.5x normal. Then he said, the only way he'd treat me now is if I wanted to become pregnant, since there are risks to a baby with hypo (but you just told me this wasn't the problem!!) He was talking in circles, but bottom line-he isn't going to treat me for hypo.

So after initially being upset over this, I've since done my own research, and I just can't believe that those were the answers I've been given. Seems to me that this is compensated hypothyroidism, and now that I've done more reading, that this is a highly controversial area as far as treatment goes. I think my thyroid is the problem, not something else, and think I should be considered for treatment, maybe at a low level to start? Maybe this could prevent progression to overt hypo, which I think is probably inevitable with my family history.

I have an appt with an internist and have a list of questions. But something in particular is bothering me, and I can't really find any info about it.

We want more children. There is a definite increased risk of fertility issues/miscarriage with persons with antithyroid antibodies. Does the level of antibodies continue to increase as the thyroid fails? If treatment is started, does the antibody level remain the same or fall?

Thanks in advance.


----------

